#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρακτική άσκηση τελειόφοιτου μηχανικού τεχνολογικής κατεύθυνσης

## giannakhc

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Είμαι φοιτητής μηχανολογίας στην Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.Τ.Ε και έχει φτάσει η στιγμή να κάνω πρακτική άσκηση.. κλείνω θα έλεγα περισσότερο στα ενεργειακά αλλά επειδή με το που πάρω πτυχίο θέλω να φύγω για κάποιο διάστημα Αγγλία μάλλον θα είναι καλύτερο να κάνω σε κάτι πάνω στα θερμουδραυλικά η το φυσικό αέριο.. 
Ξέρετε μήπως να μου προτείνεται κάποια εταιρία γραφείο το οτιδήποτε που είναι καλά για πρακτική?  Με αγχώνει λίγο το γεγονός  πως σε μερικές εταιρίες σε εκμεταλλεύονται κάνοντας την αγγαρείες και στο τέλος δεν μαθαίνεις τίποτα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπες λίγο στη θέση του εργοδότη.
Γιατί να σε απασχολήσει;
Γιατί να σε εκπαιδεύσει;
Θα του προσφέρεις κάτι ή θα είσαι βαρίδι;
Εσύ ως εργοδότης τι θα περίμενες από έναν που κάνει την πρακτική του, τι εργασίες θα του ανέθετες;

----------

